# Information Needed for writing Inspection Light Standard of Polished Surface



## unsichtbar (Jun 2, 2011)

The ISPE (International Society for Pharmaceutical Engineering ) surface committee is writing the BPE (Bio Pharmaceutical Equipment) surface standards, I am trying to gather some information. They want to include a standard for hand held visual inspection lights used to inspect the highly polished surface of stainless steel for defects ( scratches, haze, pits, roughness etc ) light source type LED, incandescent, florescent, CRI (Color rendition index), diffused or direct, lumens etc.
 
Hoping that there is a standard or spec. that has been written that is current to include the advances in light technology for visual inspection. Any assistance or direction would be greatly appreciated.


----------

